# Olhao



## vindiboy (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi all we now at Olhao, squat behind the police station, 4 areas here close on 60 vans dotted about, no services but near by Lidl is a car wash and service there's 3 euros water and cassette dump so all good weather great sun sun sun. Olhao is a great town to wander old and new, we are going to ride the train to Villa Real as it follows the coast most of the way and is half price for over 65 so 2.50 E each way. This a free squat.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 16, 2020)

Car wash sounds a brilliant idea..
Priced to perfection .
Brings revenue into the town.

Villa Real..? As you walk round, look up. 
It was built over a matter of months, on bad land, to impress the Spanish.. loads of Masonic icons.
You've GOT to take the ferry across to Ayamonte, Spain.. . There's a big square, as you leave the ferry.. it's Tourist Central, Pricy food and drink and busy. 
Go through it and turn right, into the old streets heading easterly until you find The Plaza Espana..
There's a better class of tapas there, drinks in the casino are cheaper too.
There's a zoo where the Gorillas and Hyenas watch the street passers by , through Windows, as if it's us in the zoo..!


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 16, 2020)

Eat at the GNO. Terminal on the seafront corner South of the police station.


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 16, 2020)

***** said:


> Interesting place!
> A few years  ago, we overnighted opposite the Guarda station (I think opposite where you are now) where all the signs stated no M/H's
> There were about a dozen vans there and no problems
> What we did notice was security cameras in nearly every street and alley way, warning of thieving.
> ...


We used  to stay on the place you refer too but no one on it at the mo, been coming to Portugal for many years and never problem, gypsies or locals as they are call at the vans selling stuff all part of the flavor and fun, we Tenoe sat in the sun having a coffee inasuper culture centre in the centre  of town, had a wander  round the fish and veg markets this morning luvinit,.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 16, 2020)

If you look through a gate on the North side of the big church, you'll see pottery limbs, and other body bits, that people would buy from the church, to bless the afflicted parts.
The baby dolls are quite sad.


----------



## n brown (Jan 16, 2020)

every station along the line has its own nutter ,easy to spot


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 16, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Car wash sounds a brilliant idea..
> Priced to perfection .
> Brings revenue into the town.
> 
> ...


Most car wash places here use young girls who do hand jobs.


----------



## oppy (Jan 16, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> If you look through a gate on the North side of the big church, you'll see pottery limbs, and other body bits, that people would buy from the church, to bless the afflicted parts.
> The baby dolls are quite sad.


Paul, just for you




See you soon ish, meanwhile---salivate


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 16, 2020)

Oh what a beautiful picture,  it's sure got me salivating... Thanks, Peter.
The Teabag picture as well.  At a reduced price, too. We normally time our return for when they Are on offer. Are you sure you've got room for that many ?

If you bring those down, I'll have no reason to go back to Blighty. 
Looking forward to seeing you both.


----------



## Nabsim (Jan 16, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Oh what a beautiful picture,  it's sure got me salivating... Thanks, Peter.
> The Teabag picture as well.  At a reduced price, too. We normally time our return for when they Are on offer. Are you sure you've got room for that many ?
> 
> If you bring those down, I'll have no reason to go back to Blighty.
> Looking forward to seeing you both.


Errr, Marmite


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 16, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Car wash sounds a brilliant idea..
> Priced to perfection .
> Brings revenue into the town.
> 
> ...


Done all that in recent years, e xcept the zoo didn, t know about that, we will be staying at V R later this month as we are working our way slowly that way so will look into that, thanks, I am amazed at how big the Chinese Todo , [all,] shops have got, they are mega stores now if you need an item it will be on sale in the Chinese Todo, if it is not it has not yet been invented.


----------



## n brown (Jan 16, 2020)

that zoo had a brown bear last time i was over there. always made us feel a bit sad . too human maybe .
as for the Chinese shops ,they sell real innovative stuff , like electric cables you can strip the insulation with your fingernails, and bulbs that save electric by going ''pop'' first time you use them . and light up Jesus that look like Ewan Macgregor


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 16, 2020)

n brown said:


> that zoo had a brown bear last time i was over there. always made us feel a bit sad . too human maybe .
> as for the Chinese shops ,they sell real innovative stuff , like electric cables you can strip the insulation with your fingernails, and bulbs that save electric by going ''pop'' first time you use them . and light up Jesus that look like Ewan Macgregor


Your not keen on them then? hee hee we luv em.


----------



## n brown (Jan 16, 2020)

i bought some socks once , when i tried them on , the stitching across the toes gave way and i had this wooley tube halfway up my thigh. nearly put my back out .   daughter bought a couple of those long gas lighters . they lit ok , just wouldn't go out .


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 16, 2020)

Off topic, a little, but that's part of the charm, here.
Having undercut and killed off the local manufactoring industries, thay now have a near monopoly and they have cunningly increased their prices .


Meanwhile ... back to real life.
Enjoy your stay on the Algarve VB.
Anything we can do ?
Just ask.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 17, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Errr, Marmite


Does that mean he is missing Marmite as well, I can't dry that on the line, I might have to splash out


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 17, 2020)

M





Tezza33 said:


> Does that mean he is missing Marmite as well, I can't dry that on the line, I might have to splash out


Marmite..  We can always use some of that, in case of emergencies.. Ditto the odd Tin of Coleman's Mustard Powder.
I'll work out the exchange rate per bottle of wine on the day.. as it fluctuates.
Don't waste too much money on filling the van with expensive French plonque.
We have oceans of cheap drinking fluid down here.
We've got Oppy joining us as and when the wind blows him down here.
Then Rog  later on 
My liver won't stand it if you're all here at the same time.
Be great to see  Maggie, tho.


----------



## runnach (Jan 17, 2020)

Bistro when I was abroad a good commodity


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 17, 2020)

Bisto, Andy..?
A Chef admitting to using Bisto..?
No wonder you never got that third Michelin star..


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 18, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Bisto, Andy..?
> A Chef admitting to using Bisto..?
> No wonder you never got that third Michelin star..


Be fair, he did get Michelin tyres


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 18, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Be fair, he did get Michelin tyres


And 5 of them, with the spare !


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 18, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> If you look through a gate on the North side of the big church, you'll see pottery limbs, and other body bits, that people would buy from the church, to bless the afflicted parts.
> The baby dolls are quite sad.


I had  a look at the items again today sad and grim, seems strange to me as a atheist how someone can think that a God or whatever can be persuaded by something like that after presumedly allowing an injury or afliction to occur


----------



## n brown (Jan 18, 2020)

i expect you know the bone chapel in Faro's Carmo church ? small but tasteful


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 18, 2020)

n brown said:


> i expect you know the bone chapel in Faro's Carmo church ? small but tasteful


No I did,nt know about that we have just spent 4 nights at Faro too may do  a back track after Villa Real d San Antonio as no hard and fast plans just meandering around, had some rain today but still very warm and did a lot of wandering around the hidden streets of Olhao.


----------

